# Small question about american style kickboxing



## chrissyp (Sep 6, 2018)

So from my understanding,  traditional karate style sweeps are allowed , correct? But not allowed in thai or k1/glory rules? Just making sure i got .straight


----------



## chrissyp (Sep 6, 2018)

Just to be clear,  i.mean like front foot sweep below the shin


----------



## Danny T (Sep 6, 2018)

In Traditional Muay Thai there are many sweeps and trips.


----------



## chrissyp (Sep 6, 2018)

Danny T said:


> In Traditional Muay Thai there are many sweeps and trips.


really? i'm talking about karate style foot sweeps below the shin. is that allowed in thai competition? I was under the impression all kicks and such had to above the knee. I'm familar with the trips and throws.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 6, 2018)

In Tradition Muay Thai kicks to the shin, calf, ankle, and foot sweeps are allowed. Low kicks aren't used often are allowed. Rules are different in Kickboxing such as K-1 & Glory.
Sweeps happen often with the catching of a kick, holding onto the kicking leg and kicking the calf or ankle sweeping the standing leg and dumping the opponent.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 7, 2018)

No sweeps are allowed


----------



## marques (Sep 7, 2018)

In American kickboxing nothing is allowed bellow the waist.

Allowed in Muay Thai most of the time (if not ever).

It seems allowed in the old (original) K1:


----------



## Luminouschrome (Dec 13, 2019)

marques said:


> In American kickboxing nothing is allowed bellow the waist.
> 
> Allowed in Muay Thai most of the time (if not ever).
> 
> It seems allowed in the old (original) K1:



Low kicks are allowed in some American Kickboxing organisations


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 2, 2020)

Some or many MT schools seem to do little clinch because most don’t know it 
 My old coach only do the strikes


----------

